# Colors of images within programs are too Sepia



## williamsrdan (Apr 12, 2017)

Using any of my imaging programs, the images show up too sepia. As you can see from my Lightroom screenshot, the background is sepia instead of grey, and the image has sepia instead of being black and white. They show up normal in the "file manager," Windows Explorer, with the Preview pane, but in any program everything has a sepia affect.

I'm not a novice, but yet I still haven't been able to fix the problem. Time to ask for help... Difficult to edit photos properly when they look warmer than they will print.

(old photo, film)
(view my photography at "WilliamsRDan.us")


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi williamsrdan and welcome to TSF :wave:

I don't use 'Lightroom' or any of the Photoshop-related software but somewhere in there should be a filter to remove 'Colour-Cast', it might also be called 'Temperature' or some such name.

Alternatively, you can download the 'NIC Collection' of filters, free from Google, they interact with Photoshop and most other photo-editing software very well. To adjust your unwanted sepia-effect, use the 'Colour Efex Pro' 'Remove Colour Cast' filter from the list on the left-hand side.

Another way to lose the sepia, if you're wanting B&W photos, is to convert to greyscale, 16bits/channel for best quality.


----------



## williamsrdan (Apr 12, 2017)

The problem is bigger than just Photoshop or Lightroom, it's also Windows Photo Viewer, or any program other than WinExplorer's Preivew pane, and a web browser...
As you can see from the screenshot, it's not just the image, but the border as well. 



WereBo said:


> Hi williamsrdan and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> I don't use 'Lightroom' or any of the Photoshop-related software but somewhere in there should be a filter to remove 'Colour-Cast', it might also be called 'Temperature' or some such name.
> 
> ...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I see you're using Win-8.1 which, in a way, is a pity 'cos I bypassed that one so I don't know where the various settings are - Have you set a Windows 'Theme' or customised the Windows colours or colour-'temperature' in any way?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

williamsrdan said:


> The problem is bigger than just Photoshop or Lightroom, it's also Windows Photo Viewer, or any program other than WinExplorer's Preivew pane, and a web browser...


There used to be free monitor calibration utilities out there, but I can't say if any are more useful or trustworthy now than any others.

I've used them in the past when I couldn't balance colors any other way.


----------

